# iPhone 3GS upgraded to iOS4--email issue



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I updated my iPhone 3GS to iOS4 last week and started having a strange issue with my email yesterday.  I keep getting mail on my phone with a sent date of 12/31/69 or 12/31/00 and a message stating "this message contains no content" or something along those lines.  I cannot open or delete these emails from my phone; they just disappear on their own.  When I check my mail account from my Mac, these "mystery" emails are not present, even when they are present on my phone.  It is the weirdest thing ever!  Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I had that happen one time in the last day or so.  It went away and I've not had it happen again.  It was only one email.
deb


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

It's been happening to me a lot! Very annoying. 

Melissa


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Good to know I'm not crazy!  It bugs me that I can't delete them though.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

It happened to me everytime I opened my email. I finally figured out that if I went and opened another folder, like Spam, it would then download my email completely. It seems like some of the emails don't completely download and you have to force them. It isn't happening to me with the iPhone 4.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I have updated 3GS.  I may have seen one or two "cannot display content".  But wasn't any e-mail I was concerned about.  Haven't seen any e-mails on my phone that I haven't seen on my MacBook Pro.  I've been able to delete everything I wanted to from my phone.  So no problems to speak of.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> I have updated 3GS. I may have seen one or two "cannot display content". But wasn't any e-mail I was concerned about. Haven't seen any e-mails on my phone that I haven't seen on my MacBook Pro. I've been able to delete everything I wanted to from my phone. So no problems to speak of.


They eventually come through, but for some reason you get the "cannot display content" and it takes it longer to download the message. It was happening on emails that downloaded a lot of graphics, such as, Amazon info messages.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

For those that are having this issue, do you have a 3G or 3GS not upgraded to OS4, a 3G or 3GS upgraded to OS4, or an iPhone 4?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have the 3GS upgraded to OS4.
deb


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

planet_janet said:


> For those that are having this issue, do you have a 3G or 3GS not upgraded to OS4, a 3G or 3GS upgraded to OS4, or an iPhone 4?


I've got an iPhone 4, but I've been on vacation the last week and was lucky to get Edge service. No 3G or wifi. Not sure if that might have made a difference.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Earlier today I synced photos to iPhone.  Two photos that were in an album in iPhotos on MacBook Pro did not sync to iPhone, though correct total number of photos synced in that particular album in Photos pane in iTunes did include those two photos.  Got it?  I called AppleCare.  He had me do a few things, then sync again.  While syncing I got a message on iPhone screen "Updating photos" (or something like that) which I had never seen before.  AppleCare said was most likely due to the update and shouldn't have the problem again.  All is OK now.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Yesterday, my brother-in-law told me that since he updated his 3GS to OS4, he has been having nothing but problems with his phone.  He did say that experienced the email issue I described before he updated, so it sounds like it's not specific to the OS4 update.


----------

